# Chicago Preview: Nissan 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition Set for World Premiere



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Just last week we thought we'd have to wait for the New York Auto Show in late March before we'd get to see the 40th Anniversary Edition 370Z, but Nissan has just announced it has decided to display at the Chicago Auto Show, starting later this week. Nissan has been noticeably absent from the auto show circuit over the past year, even missing the LA and Detroit shows, but it will be in Chicago, displaying alongside its luxury arm Infiniti.

The big Nissan debut will be the 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition, celebrating 40 years since the original 240Z landed in North American. Starting out as a well-equipped manual-transmission Touring model, this limited edition vehicle also gets the Sport Package, which includes the SynchroRev Match transmission, a front lip spoiler and rear spoiler, Nissan's impressive sort brakes, a limited slip differential and 19-inch Rays forged wheels.

Added to this is a special "40th Quartz" paint job and a red leather interior. Other highlights include red brake calipers; a high luster smoked wheel finish; 40th Anniversary badges on the rear hatch and front strut tower brace; red painted door trim; red stitching on the center stack, shift boot and steering wheel; 40th Anniversary stitching on the seatbacks and floormats; a plaque of authenticity and a special car cover.

The 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition is set to go on sale this Spring, priced from $38,860. 

More: *Chicago Preview: Nissan 370Z 40th Anniversary Edition Set for World Premiere in Chicago* on AutoGuide.com


----------

